# Shark/ Big game gear for OBX and questions



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to get some gear recommendations for a trip to avon on the first week June. I would really like to hook into some sharks while i am down there, is that a good time of year to catch them? Any and all advise would be welcome. 

My main question is what would be a good rod and reel for trying to hook into some big game (with a focus on sharks) from the surf under $400?

I am thinking I would like a spinning reel since I want to do some night fishing, again thoughts are welcome. For the rod I am liking something that is able to handle 4-6oz of weight plus a chunk/head of bait since I dont have a kayak to send out the bait.

One reel I am interested in is the Shimano Saragosa 18000F but honestly its a little more then I would like to spend for the reel only. Thoughts?

Thanks.

Brad


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you have surfcasting experience?


----------



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

Limited. I would like to get a set-up soon thought so I can practice on it before I get down there.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I asked because surfcasting for sharks can be quite demanding (not to mention dangerous if you don't know how to handle them once you get them on the beach... please don't get your hand bitten off.) I also don't recommend sharking alone. Even a 6'er that is no problem for two people becomes quite a chore to land and release by yourself, and the half-drunk guy wandering down the beach doesn't count.

First, yes you'll need a big reel, but it has to be something you can cast. All the size and power in the world won't help you if you can't get the bait out past 30yds.  I would recommend a rod rated up to 8oz, at whatever length you're comfortable with from 10'-13' and a 6000-8000 size spinning reel, something that you can put 300yds+ on. On to line... mono or braid? Both have benefits and drawbacks, but braid does have one VERY important drawback when it comes to toothy critters: They will tail you off (that is, cut the line with their tail while swimming) unless you have a long mono leader. I use about 15ft of 80-100lb mono, and a short 90lb+ nylon coated steel bite leader.


There's a TON of information here and in the bible section, but the real source for land-based sharking is the Texas board. Start with all of this if you need it:

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/surf-fishing/

But most importantly, read all of this:

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, Sharkbait25. No need to spend a ton on a casting outfit for medium size sharks. We fished FL last month. Most of our sharks were caught on yakked baits, but my daughter did crank in this 6'-1" bull on a Penn Battle/Tica combo:


















The Fin-Nor OFS reels have a bunch of fans, too. The Okuma Raw II looks interesting, as well.

No offense to dudeonacouch, but there are two land-based shark fishing sites that I've found to be more helpful than the Texas site. Personal preference, I guess. One has several guys that focus on NC. I'm not sure about linking to other forums in a P&S post, so PM me if you are interested in these suggestions.

There are some experienced sharkers on P&S that I'm sure will chime in with some good advice. Good luck on your trip. I'll be watching for your report this summer.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueCollarBob said:


> No offense to dudeonacouch, but there are two land-based shark fishing sites that I've found to be more helpful than the Texas site. Personal preference, I guess. One has several guys that focus on NC. I'm not sure about linking to other forums in a P&S post, so PM me if you are interested in these suggestions.


None taken, that's just the site I found the most information on with the most active users.

Linking to other forums, and even commercial sites, is fine here as long as you aren't an owner/employee of said sites. The uppity striper forum is that-a-way --->


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> None taken, that's just the site I found the most information on with the most active users.
> 
> Linking to other forums, and even commercial sites, is fine here as long as you aren't an owner/employee of said sites. The uppity striper forum is that-a-way --->


I just didn't want you to think I was undercutting your recommendation. The TX site is huge. I started there when I first began researching shark fishing from the beach. It really is personal preference. I just found other sites I prefer. 

Number one, in my book, is sharksonthesand.com. Plenty of helpful and experienced members. Mention your plans to fish NC and some of the local guys will be very helpful.

Another great site it South Florida Shark Club They have a catch and release land-based tournament going on, right now. A few hammers over 10' have been caught and an obscenely fat 8'-10" pregnant female bull.


----------



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome info guys! Thank you.

I was looking at the Fin Nor OFS models last night, for the money they look solid.....might be what I get.

If I had a kayak i would just go with a Penn senator set-up and be done, but.....I don't, so spinnner it is.

Nice bull! Congrats...good for your daughter.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

For 400$ you can put together 2 set ups that will work.
Or, one shark outfit and a good bait, smaller fish rig.
One of my reels is a 950ss penn. Braid on the bottom, mono on top. You can buy more expensive, lots more. It has done the job for me. You are limited by what you can cast efficiently, bait and lead.
Those rigs have got to be right or you will face a looong curve of lost fish. Buy a couple well made first, and copy them, modify them, but start with them.
http://www.double-d-extremetackle.com/Pages/default.aspx
These folks sell on ebay. Get a couple casting rigs. Cheap education.
Folks are correct in safety. Be careful. 
But, if I only fished when I had someone with me, I would not have beached 70% of what I have caught. It can be done with proper planning. Like hunting alone in the deep woods. Folks do it all the time.
Good luck.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You don't need a kayak to get a big bait out there, just put the Tuna Head in a sealed plastic garbage bag and side stroke it out there with your rod in the hold holder and your reel on free spool......I would do this in Daylight ........not recommended for after Dark..........

A Shark Fisherman from the old days told me once that the large big boys spent 99% of their time patrolling the outer bar drop off where average depth is around fifty feet

The big boys rarely came into the tidal zone cause there was little to eat inshore

The outer bar on the OBX is generally one half mile out from shore, so if you are going to swim your bait out make sure you had your breakfast.......if you are afraid of swimming out there.....take a friend ..........one who is a slower swimmer is preferable.........

If you really are serious about catching Sharks get a Drum Rod and go Drum fishing in October on Hatteras off the Piers or Pier if only one is left by then......If you are trying for Drum you will catch a great many Sharks................or at least hook into a great many Sharks...........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> You don't need a kayak to get a big bait out there, just put the Tuna Head in a sealed plastic garbage bag and side stroke it out there with your rod in the hold holder and your reel on free spool......I would do this in Daylight ........not recommended for after Dark..........
> 
> A Shark Fisherman from the old days told me once that the large big boys spent 99% of their time patrolling the outer bar drop off where average depth is around fifty feet
> 
> ...


 Yes,catch'n them is optional,though not desired,and you can loose a BUNCH of line,as well as a perfectly good drag in the process....


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

If your not comfortable using conventionalbcasting gear get a penn battle 7 or 8000. Put 300 yards of 40 pound braid for backing and finish the spool off with 20 pound mono, then tie on ten feet of 50 pound mono to give a little more protection against tail whips. Use an Albright special to join the two lines. Get an 11 foot rod with a lure weight rating around 4-10 or heavier. 4 to 10 is a good all around weight. i use 8 to 16 for my casted shark gear. Don't go cheap on the rod look for an ocean master, daiwa, or something in the 120 dollar range. Between the rod, reel and line you should be around 280 bucks total if you shop around. The penn battle is the best reel for the money. It has good gears and a great drag system. I believe it gets around 25 pounds of drag which is equal to a penn 9/0 and it's smooth. You should be able to get about 450 yards of line on the reel with this setup maybe more on the 8000. For a leader put a fish finder rig on your main line tied to a 150 pound test swivel. You can use single strand wire for a leader with a 8 to 10/0 j hook or 400 pound test mono leader with a 12/0 or larger circle hook. I prefer the mono leader. I do occasionally get cut off but I get twice as many runs using the mono. Sharks can sense the minor electrical current produced by the wire. Use a 5 or 6 ounce brake away Sputnik weight. If the current is really rough use a snap swivel instead of the fish finder so that your bait holds in place better. Use the front half of a fish for bait try for a 4 to 6 ounce bait and cast it just behind the breakers. Set your drag to about 1 pound and wait. Remember not to set the hook when using circle hooks. Normaly the Sputnik weight will set the hook for you but if you jerk the bait by trying to set it you will just pull the bait past the sharks jaw line and not let the hook do its job. I use an avet lx on daiwa emcast 8-16 and have landed some 300 plus pound fish. The battle setup I just mentioned will handle any black tip or spinner in the sea and will be a lot of fun. You should be able to land sharks up to 200 pounds unless you hook up with a hammer or lemon of that size then you might get spooled. They are prob the most powerful fish of that size you will run into but they are rare unless you get down to the gulf. If you have any other questions just pm me and I will be happy to give you a call and go into more detail.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, two more things. My fav bait with this kind of a setup is a spot, sharks love them. Blue fish comes in second followed by a whiting/Virginia/sea mullet. A stingray wing is a good tough bait that will last a long time. Also remember that shark fishing takes a lot of patience. I have many days where I don't get a single pickup and other days where I get runs every 15 minutes. It's hit or miss. They feed all day an night but dusk is the best time. High tide at dusk and your golden.


----------



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

dchfm123- Thanks for the tips and spending the time going into such great detail! I will be doing some research on the gear. I was planning on it being hit or miss so I will be bringing a smaller set-up I can tinker with while I wait .


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it your first time fishing in hatters for anything is 1 ? And 2 have you ever handled a smaller shark. Better yet have u ever been on a pissed off bull lol j/k but really the sharks that run around the outter banks aren't small I have encountered a very big shark myself 7foot plus and I've been fishing for a very long time u need to n very very careful when u get them to and on the beach. For instants if ur gonna use braid a heavy braid when as u were the animal down plus loosen ur drag because he may and can pull u off ur feet once I get him in the shallow water. But I found it to b best to use a TLD 25 a short rod and like drum said floot ur bait out. My set up that I used when I landed my big shark was a 6' 200 lb class rod TLD 25 80lb mono to shocked with a 150 mono and about 6' of weed eater string cripped with about 1' of have gaged wire not to heavy but heavy a 10/0 circle hook ur bait of choice and after that u better hold on for dear life my friend because ur gonna go for 1 hell of a ride. And 1 more thing u can get the hole set up for maybe 250 to 300 bucks if not cheaper. If u do think about doing it at night please be sober have a few guys with u that's sober and a lot of light so u can see in the water and u should be fine


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> For instants if ur gonna use braid a heavy braid when as u were the animal down plus loosen ur drag because he may and can pull u off ur feet once I get him in the shallow water.



This is perhaps the worst "sentence" I have ever had the misfortune to read. Your post is bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Not every fisherman writes in the King's English.. I could come under that category as far as sentence structure,and suck arse spelling as well... :redface: If I read a sentence I do not understand in a post,it is on "auto ignore" and just look at what the post is saying as a whole.. Imho,if you can get a thought across that you believe to be relevant to the post,even with suck arse spelling and some sentences that don't jive,go fer it...


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

May not be able to type out a sentence exactly the way you want,but got what I was trying to say across and that is the point of a fishing board..Sorry if you could not make heads or tails of it... 


Baysla,this is much better than an idol threat on the internet,no??


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Not every fisherman writes in the King's English.. I could come under that category as far as sentence structure,and suck arse spelling as well... :redface: If I read a sentence I do not understand in a post,it is on "auto ignore" and just look at what the post is saying as a whole.. Imho,if you can get a thought across that you believe to be relevant to the post,even with suck arse spelling and some sentences that don't jive,go fer it...


 Well said Drumdum, I personally think your grammer is "superb" Drumdum "old Bean"! Do join me for tea and crumpets some day!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Well said Drumdum, I personally think your grammer is "superb" Drumdum "old Bean"! Do join me for tea and crumpets some day!


 ANYONE think'n my grammar and spell'n is ok needs their eyes checked out...  Be glad to join ya someday on one of the planks fer a drink a liquor,and some talk about the old friends though...


----------

